# How prices are in Guadalajara compared to San Diego



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Cost of Living Comparison Between Guadalajara, Mexico And San Diego, CA, United States


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Not another one of those ...... baah


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Not many places in the world higher than San Diego, IMO. Are we supposed to feel "elated" ?


----------



## sag42 (Mar 22, 2012)

A better test would be to compare Gudalajara prices with McAllen Tx., or other cities in Texas. You might be surprised at the results.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

sag42 said:


> A better test would be to compare Gudalajara prices with McAllen Tx., or other cities in Texas. You might be surprised at the results.


I'm not sure how you can say it is more appropriate to compare Guadalajara, with its population of nearly 1.5 million in the city proper and about 4.4 million in the greater Metro area with McAllen, TX, population 134,719 (2012), not to mention the broad and rich cultural offerings Mexico's second largest city has to offer. 

But if you want to do so, the website above allows you to choose which 2 cities you want to compare. The comparison between McAllen and Guadalajara are: 

Consumer Prices in McAllen, TX are 44.77% higher than in Guadalajara
Consumer Prices Including Rent in McAllen, TX are 52.50% higher than in Guadalajara
Rent Prices in McAllen, TX are 80.62% higher than in Guadalajara
Restaurant Prices in McAllen, TX are 44.49% higher than in Guadalajara
Groceries Prices in McAllen, TX are 44.54% higher than in Guadalajara

Fun website, Alan. Thanks. 
Sadly cost of living in Toronto is higher than both Guadalajara and San Diego. 😩


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

ojosazules11 said:


> I'm not sure how you can say it is more appropriate to compare Guadalajara, with its population of nearly 1.5 million in the city proper and about 4.4 million in the greater Metro area with McAllen, TX, population 134,719 (2012), not to mention the broad and rich cultural offerings Mexico's second largest city has to offer. ...



A good question, OJ but, for that matter, how can anyone compare Guadalajara, Mexico´s second and important regional powerhouse city with its many cultural advantages with San Diego, a regional outback not important even in California much less the U.S. as a whole. If you must compare Guadalajara´s cost of living with a U.S. city, try Chicago or Los Angeles or some such place. I have had the misfortune to work in San Diego periodically from home office bases in Los Angeles and San Franciso and there are two things I remember about the place. Atmospheric and intellectual fogs that shrouded the town all too often and a climate that made one long for an occasional violent thunderstorm - you know, the type of thunderstorm that releases the wrath of God and you sit on your front porch with a bourbon straight up on ice and watch the thunderbumpers sweep the land as if Jesus or Mohammed or Moses were descending the mount with the (figurative) tablets of Stone but instead you wake up in San Diego like Bill Murray in _GROUNDHOG D__AY _and there you are forever in San Diego and every day is the same as yesterday and tomorrow . The Pacific fog rolls in at pre-dawn and rolls out at 11:00AM and then the rest of the day is always 70F and sunny no matter what time of year but shining down on nothing of any particular interest. I first worked in San Diego in about 1966 and many times thereafter over the years and I could never wait to get out of there. 

Now that I have expressed my attitude toward San Diego, I must say that if one wishes to move back to the United States and is looking for a nice place with a moderate climate, appealing urban amenities and a reasonable cost of living, , here are some choices and this is not a joke; these are nice towns filled with both amenable and despicable people: (not presented in any order but limited to 10 and leaving out expensive towns)

* Brewton, Alabama
* Tulare, California
* Eugene, Oregon
* Sedona, Arizona (or environs as Sedona has been discovered and has become a bit precious and maybe expensive since we have been there)
* Boonville, California 
* Hattiesburg, Mississippi
* Rome, Georgia
* Mussel Shoals, Alabama
* Salinas, California
* Redding, California

Now, these are all nice towns one could live in in the United States inexpensively . Chomping at the bit to 
leave Mexico and move there?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Having worked in Sedona I can assure you that, stunning locale aside, it's extremely expensive. Having lived in Hattiesburg all I can say is the segregated South lives on.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes Sedona is expensive ,very attractive places usually are.


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> I'm not sure how you can say it is more appropriate to compare Guadalajara, with its population of nearly 1.5 million in the city proper and about 4.4 million in the greater Metro area with McAllen, TX, population 134,719 (2012), not to mention the broad and rich cultural offerings Mexico's second largest city has to offer.
> 
> But if you want to do so, the website above allows you to choose which 2 cities you want to compare. The comparison between McAllen and Guadalajara are:
> 
> ...


Question , are Guadalajara food prices that much cheaper than Mexico City ? Because if not , i doubt that those stats are correct , i lived in Denver , Cincinnati and Mexico City last year , and can state that meat prices are no were near 44 % cheaper . In fact i can buy boneless skinless chicken breast for less at sams club in the states , than i can in mexico city .


----------



## sag42 (Mar 22, 2012)

That's correct. Also in most parts of Texas gasoline is cheaper, land is less expensive, as well as homes, appliances are much cheaper, electronics, clothes, cheaper and better quality, new and used cars, farm equipment, all home goods and much more. That's why the Rio Grande Valley is full of Mexicans doing their shopping on weekends and holidays. Mexico is no big bargin. But never-the -less it still beats living in the US hands down.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sag42 said:


> That's correct. Also in most parts of Texas gasoline is cheaper, land is less expensive, as well as homes, appliances are much cheaper, electronics, clothes, cheaper and better quality, new and used cars, farm equipment, all home goods and much more. That's why the Rio Grande Valley is full of Mexicans doing their shopping on weekends and holidays. Mexico is no big bargin. But never-the -less it still beats living in the US hands down.


Compared to places like Philadelphia and New York City, most of my major expenses like rent, food, medical expenses and transportation are much, much less in Mexico City. For me Mexico is a big bargain!


----------



## sag42 (Mar 22, 2012)

I can imagine that your rent, food, and transportation expenses are less in Mexico than they would be in N.Y. and Philly. But who in their right mind would want to retire in those cities?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

GDL has a metro population of about 4.4 million. Atlanta comes in at 5.4. So maybe thats another more-valid comparison (when looking just at population sizes):

Cost of Living Comparison Between Guadalajara, Mexico And Atlanta, GA, United States

But so many of the factors we compare are dissimilar, apples to oranges.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

sag42 said:


> That's correct. Also in most parts of Texas gasoline is cheaper, land is less expensive, as well as homes, appliances are much cheaper, electronics, clothes, cheaper and better quality, new and used cars, farm equipment, all home goods and much more. That's why the Rio Grande Valley is full of Mexicans doing their shopping on weekends and holidays. Mexico is no big bargin..


I wish you guys would quit with the info on Texas. Enough people have moved there that disrespect the heritage of the Lone Star State already. You left out there are 4 Seasons, and you need a car to go places, except in the big cities, which have most of those disrespectful people. It can get hotter in summer than a cat on a hot tin roof and colder in winter than a cast iron commode. But when the weather is nice...God's Country comes alive.  Oops, hard to keep a Texan's mouth shut about Paradise. 

"But never-the -less it still beats living in the US hands down." IMHO, that depends on where ya want to live. Remember, God gave you two eyes, two ears, and one mouth for a reason.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sag42 said:


> I can imagine that your rent, food, and transportation expenses are less in Mexico than they would be in N.Y. and Philly. But who in their right mind would want to retire in those cities?


No need to insult the city of my birth and The Big Apple, where I spent many wonderful years. I wasn't talking about retiring there, just comparing costs-of-living. By the way, I feel the same way about Texas as you do about Philly and NYC.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Longford said:


> But so many of the factors we compare are dissimilar, apples to oranges.


Most people forget that a person's income has the biggest impact on living anywhere, and what kind of life he has there.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> No need to insult the city of my birth and The Big Apple, where I spent many wonderful years. I wasn't talking about retiring there, just comparing costs-of-living. By the way, I feel the same way about Texas as you do about Philly and NYC.


I assume you are talkin' bout Houston?Dallas?Ft. Worth?El Paso? Certainly not about outside Austin, San Antonio, East Texas, Central Texas,The Panhandle, most small to mid-sized towns, with Friday Night Lights just awaiting for your pleasure.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> I assume you are talkin' bout Houston?Dallas?Ft. Worth?El Paso? Certainly not about outside Austin, San Antonio, East Texas, Central Texas,The Panhandle, most small to mid-sized towns, with Friday Night Lights just awaiting for your pleasure.


I like big cities but wasn't impressed with Dallas, which I visited many years ago, though did enjoy a day I spent in Fort Worth. Not sure what Friday Night Lights is all about. In any event, one reason I am very happy living in Mexico City (earthquakes and all!) is that I don't have to deal with a four-seasons climate, especially hot, humid summers and cold, snowy winters. Here, the only seasons on offer are spring and fall, my favorite times of the year.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


vantexan said:



Having worked in Sedona I can assure you that, stunning locale aside, it's extremely expensive. Having lived in Hattiesburg all I can say is the segregated South lives on.

Click to expand...

_Ah yes, Hattiesburg, home of the University of Southern Mississippi where Dawg attended band camp every summer for a month from my home in Alabama in the 1950s. This was another time and issues regarding racial segregation were not. at that point, being debated. What was important to me as an adolescent schoolboy was that there were al these Cajun schoolgirls from high schools in Lousiana with the sexiest accents on the planet and I had an immense amount of fun at that band camp where, in those days, no blacks were even allowed to consider attendance. Back then as determined by law, they had their own band camps elsewhere in the deep south and those camps must have have been a lot of fun as well. Whether that was right or wrong, that was the way it was and in the 1950s this was not a point of discussion but a point of the law and you must remember that a point of the law was and is the foundation of the civilization in the Uinted States and what is right or wrong is subject to change over time as foundations of proper civility change with perceptions of what is right, wrong or indiscernable. . As a youth from South Alabama, I was too enamored of those Louisiana Cajun girls to worry about ovrriding social issues. Perspective is everything.

Admit Van-texan; East Teaxs is as tronghold of white supremacy and has been forever . Don´t lecture others including Hattiesburg folks if you come from a cesspool of racial intolerance and underlying violence. We are all human here and subject to miscreance. 

By the way, I did indeed make a mistake including Sedona in my list of alternatives to Mexcan living. I derived that list hastily. Sedona is not only expensive but a Disneyland in the desert; a treat for Midwesterners and ther mignons escaping the ice and the reason Donald Duck does not reside over this this theme park is because Walt and his descendants hold copywrights over the charácter.


----------

